# Moultrie Game Watcher 2.1



## Dave Frank (Aug 23, 2005)

I just purchased a moultrie game watcher 2.1 from Wal-mart for $98. I have a couple of 256MB memory cards so switching them will take only a matter of seconds so I can be in and out. Anybody have any experience with these particular cameras? Also, how long is the battery life on these and is there a place I could pick up a rechargeable 6V Battery? Also, Do you use the IR Aiming feature or leave it off. I don't fully understand this feature since there is a lazer for aiming the unit?

Thank You,
Dave


----------

